# 5 questons for the ladies in honor of Father's day.



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

1. What makes a good man? 

2. What makes a man a catch?

3. What makes a good husband?

4. What makes a good father?

5. Describe in your mind what makes an "Alpha" male, which seems to be what men strive to be these days.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

1) A man who is naturally propelled to do the right thing, regardless of the cost to himself. Does not lie, is not selfish, is patient and kind. Works hard for his family. Seeks to serve the world, not to be served by it. 

2) The qualities above.

3) The same.

4) Devotion to his children, devotion to their mother. Practices humility, persistence, and acceptance in the face of his responsibilities. 

5) Womanizer and general hedonist. Always and ever seeking, above all, his own personal, and usually sensual, gratification. Simply cannot be trusted. Ladies, beware.

More men should be seeking to be good men, rather than "Alpha" men.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

jld said:


> 1) A man who is naturally propelled to do the right thing, regardless of the cost to himself. Does not lie, is not selfish, is patient and kind. Works hard for his family. Seeks to serve the world, not to be served by it.
> 
> 2) The qualities above.
> 
> ...


Se I see 5 a different way. What you described in 5 is what I think a lot of men strive for. I think they look at a woman's sexuality as a hunting trophy. A memento to put on the wall, notch on the belt so to speak. Also they may do this with money, career, car, video games. All of this is a selfish way to live. 

This is not a true Alpha man though. To me a true Alpha man is proactive and assertive. He is always working to improve his and when he gets married his wife and eventually family's life. He also always studying, both the external and the internal human condition and trying to learn and improve. I don't think it has anything to do with conquest, though I think some guys mistakenly think it does. It is Strength both physically but mostly emotionally.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

sokillme said:


> 1. What makes a good man?
> 
> 2. What makes a man a catch?
> 
> ...


To me a good man is compassionate, protective, tender, responsible, honest, hard working, lionhearted, kind, loyal, and has a strong sense of self and love for his family.

I don't think in terms of "catch" but someone I would consider myself very fortunate to "have" would be loving, intelligent, intense, passionate, faithful, patient, strong, dependable, love animals, and have a good sense of humor and a strong work ethic.

A good husband is pretty much all of the above and for me personally I want someone who shows fierce devotion, desire and who loves me deeply. Someone I can count on who will not only protect me but also let me protect him and stand with me, side by side, against anything. Joined, one flesh, which no man shall put asunder. I want a union.

A good father has most of the traits already listed above, especially protective, loving, patient, kind, devoted, and responsible. To me an ideal father is one who instills a sense of safety and security in his child. He would also impart a sense of wonder, curiosity, and respect for nature and its creatures. 

I think "alpha" male madness is specious and silly.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

As a male and being heterosexual I cannot comment on items 1 thru 4. I do like and appreciate the attributes of good husbands "so far" in this posting.

It is the contempt for Alpha males, that worries me. Yes, Alphas "can be" and "often are" throw-backs to an earlier era of ruthless and rapacious men. But, they get the job done. Few in this class suffer [seriously] from PTSD.

Until our Earth is or does become "reformed" then these Alpha's in our backyard plot, so named U.S.A. must be tolerated.

We want them on the wall, we need them on the wall.

They will protect the meek that some claim as the Rightful Inheritors of this Earth.

Our enemies are numerous and a vicious ilk they be.

We cannot beat them off with "Good and Kind Citizenry", those with a proper upbringing. By instilling in our boys a [prim and fair sense] of decorum and behavior, we ruin them for war.

We cannot 'Nice" our enemies away.

The beta-French had its Foreign Legion to do its fighting, the Selfish Romans, it's Mercenaries.

In the U.S. we have the 1-percenters, the Warrior Class. Some of these are hewn in the image of items 1-4, as in the fore-mentioned posts and some are not....cannot be that for...a career, a lifetime.

Good office workers and farmers, do not, good warriors become. Oh, some do, most do not.

Pick a good man for a husband...leave the Alpha's to do your dirty work......Military, Policing and doing all the dirty jobs that cologned men eschew.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Speaking on #5.... I have 2 cents to share...

Far too many "Pick up Artist sites" have thrown around the word ALPHA MALE, endless articles how to be an ALPHA Male.... many of them seem to = How to be an A$$hole.. certainly not much I would respect... but of course this varies by it's author.. I have read a few that irritated me so much I started a thread to pick apart the authors words in defense of the Beta males he was slamming ... 

I did a thread on what I see as a Man of High honor & character...at least what stands out to me, what a man should strive for... 

Some may call this ALPHA.. but I would say these characteristics *are a COMBINATION OF ALPHA and BETA *(there is such a thing as GOOD BETA, ya know)...this is not talked about near enough...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...thy-praise-honor-minus-alpha-beta-debate.html



> I stumbled upon this Blog....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is why ALPHA and BETA are both important.. these are the interpretations I personally use...and below is another posters explaining how that balance comes into Play.. the importance of both working together in the man...



> The *Alpha Traits* are those associated with classic “manly man” strengths. Power, dominance, physical ability, bravery, wealth, cool and confidence. Oh and good genes. These are the things that attract women and turn them on sexually. The Alpha Traits are linked to the dopamine response in women.
> 
> *Alpha *= attraction building = Dopamine = In Love = Excitement





> The *Beta Traits* are those associated with the strengths of being a nice guy / “family man”. Kindness, being a good listener, the ability to help with the children, dependability, thoughtfulness, compassion and patience. These all create a sense of comfort and safety for the woman, and relax her because she feels that if she became pregnant, the Beta Trait male isn’t going to abandon her and the baby.
> 
> *Beta *= comfort building = Oxytocin / Vasopressin = Pair Bond = Calm Enjoyment"


So Alpha Traits create attraction and that “in love” feeling, and Beta Traits create the pair bond and makes her feel relaxed enough to have sex. You need a balance of both Alpha and Beta in a marriage to maximize her desire to have sex with you.











Entropy3000 said:


> Pure Alpha males are not leaders. Pure Beta men are not leaders. It takes a balance of the positive qualities to be a leader. There pure extremes will not occur in nature but it is a sliding scale.
> 
> The confusion is when folks want to view Alpha as superior to Beta and so on as a scale of a quality man and that is not what it is about at all. In fact magnitude comes into play as well. You can have two fairly balanced men with one of them posessing high Alpha and High Beta traits while the other posesses lower Alpha and lower Beta traits. They both have a balance but they are very different people.
> 
> ...


----------

